Ask HN: What non-technical skills do you wish you were better at? - AdamSC1
======
mhd
Drawing. With programming, I can create a remarkable amount of things out of
almost nothing, and I always wanted to do the same with pictures, but there's
just something missing (and yeah, I tried the whole side-of-brain approach).

With a lot of other lacking abilities, I feel like I could just punch through
with enough dedication and discipline (music, business etc.). But some simple
lines and curves...

------
hendersonsam456
prioritising tasks. being able to discern what tasks are essential and what
tasks are mildly useful

------
vinny_36
Managing, Leading and motivation

------
pvsukale3
talking to girls. I suck when it comes to talking to girls

